# Jones Mountain Twin v. Yes. Typo



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Haven't ridden either, but with your order of importance I'd take the Mountain twin in a 160. Maybe 162 if your trees aren't that dense and you see a lot of powder.


----------



## nworthley (Feb 29, 2016)

*(Third option) Never Summer Cobra*

Sorry, one last one to throw in the mix:

Never Summer Cobra

Favorite board I have ever ridden on was a Never Summer and I love the brand - found a 2014-15 Cobra for $410.


----------



## nworthley (Feb 29, 2016)

With the promotion code, I can get this setup today for $545.00. Tell me what you think?
(Yeah, I'm real antsy lol - been doing a lot of research and ready to buy my new baby. My research has led me to figure out what I really want from a board and originally, I discounted the Cobra. After zeroing in on what's important to me, this came back up). Also, these bindings seem to be a good "all arounder")

Never Summer Cobra Snowboard + Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2015 | evo outlet


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Havent ridden either board, but I have ridden NS Cobra as well as a lot of other NS decks, the Cobra was one of the least favorite NS decks I have ridden...could not for the life of me get it to hold an edge on anything remotly hard packed...its great in powder, however there are much better options out there. Maybe look at a Proto or SnowTrooper


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Havent ridden either board, but I have ridden NS Cobra as well as a lot of other NS decks, the Cobra was one of the least favorite NS decks I have ridden...could not for the life of me get it to hold an edge on anything remotly hard packed...its great in powder, however there are much better options out there. Maybe look at a Proto or SnowTrooper


Counter opinion: Cobra is better than the Snowtrooper at everything. Is also better than the Proto at everything except switch.
Like most CRC boards (esp. NS) you have to get a fair amount of edge angle for it to hold but then it really digs in.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Seems like half the guys on here are pushing Never Summer. Are you all from Colorado or do you all work for the company? Haha j/k. 

Unfortunately, I haven't ridden those boards either but I too have my eye on a Jones Mountain Twin. I have heard really good things about it and I might splurge on the Ultra Mountain Twin. I have heard good things about Yes also but I don't know, their boards just look cheap to me. Shitty graphics and stupid name for a snowboard.

My $0.02.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I used to ride a snowtrooper because of how smooth and catch free it was, but it doesn't have the edge hold of my other two camber rocker boards. I def wouldn't get the cobra (same profile as snowtrooper). If you do get a never summer, you should look at the west... More camber, but still set back for powder.

But if I were you I'd get a camrock board. It's a world of difference off powder, and if you have enough rocker in the front and a setback then you'll be fine on powder. I haven't ridden the mountain twin or typo but I switched from a NS snowtrooper to a camrock board (dupraz d1) and loved it.... It's better at literally everything except rails and jibs (which I don't do anyway). Dupraz may be out of your price range though.

The new 2017 yes optimistic is supposed to have underbite edges that really help with carves. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Seems like half the guys on here are pushing Never Summer. Are you all from Colorado or do you all work for the company? Haha j/k.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't ridden those boards either but I too have my eye on a Jones Mountain Twin. I have heard really good things about it and I might splurge on the Ultra Mountain Twin. I have heard good things about Yes also but I don't know, their boards just look cheap to me. Shitty graphics and stupid name for a snowboard.
> 
> My $0.02.


Dude I know exactly how you feel about the Yes! It's the main thing that held me back. They are changing it up for next year though. The 2017 yes PYL has a beautiful graphic that looks like borderline copyright infringement on jones mountain twin lol.


----------



## nworthley (Feb 29, 2016)

As sales keep popping up, some boards are becoming available that otherwise would not be. If I was looking at the Capita Black Snowboard of Death or the Jones Mountain Twin?

Again, order of importance is:

1) Trees and powder
2) Jumps
3) Pistes/Groomed
4) Park

I want to be able to do small jibbing, nothing big.


----------



## nworthley (Feb 29, 2016)

*Final*

Nevermind, everyone. Jones Mountain Twin. It's decided. I did a bit more reading on BSOD. Sounds like I can't really go wrong with the Jones. And it's gorgeous. Thanks for the input! I'll holler when it comes in.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I used to ride a snowtrooper because of how smooth and catch free it was, but it doesn't have the edge hold of my other two camber rocker boards. I def wouldn't get the cobra (same profile as snowtrooper). If you do get a never summer, you should look at the west... More camber, but still set back for powder.
> 
> But if I were you I'd get a camrock board. It's a world of difference off powder, and if you have enough rocker in the front and a setback then you'll be fine on powder. I haven't ridden the mountain twin or typo but I switched from a NS snowtrooper to a camrock board (dupraz d1) and loved it.... It's better at literally everything except rails and jibs (which I don't do anyway). Dupraz may be out of your price range though.
> 
> The new 2017 yes optimistic is supposed to have underbite edges that really help with carves. Just throwing that out there.


Snowtrooper/Cobra has much more edge hold than the Dupraz, but requires proper edge angle and good riding technique.
Based on your videos, you don't have nearly enough edge angle because you are not bending your knees and ankles enough.

No disrespect, but you are really not qualified to comment on this.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Snowtrooper/Cobra has much more edge hold than the Dupraz, but requires proper edge angle and good riding technique.
> Based on your videos, you don't have nearly enough edge angle because you are not bending your knees and ankles enough.
> 
> No disrespect, but you are really not qualified to comment on this.


none taken, that's a fair comment.

I'm curious as to why though... the dupraz is stiffer and has a higher focus on camber than the snowtrooper, so I'm confused as to how the snowtrooper could have better edge hold. Is it because the dupraz has more base bevel?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I'm curious as to why though... the dupraz is stiffer and has a higher focus on camber than the snowtrooper, so I'm confused as to how the snowtrooper could have better edge hold. Is it because the dupraz has more base bevel?


Camber doesn't make a difference *once you get the board angled sufficiently and the edge engaged.*
Snowtrooper has longer effective edge than the Dupraz for comparable sizes (152 has the same EE as the 5'5 and 159 the same as the 6') plus edge-tech that effectively adds contact points.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Camber doesn't make a difference *once you get the board angled sufficiently and the edge engaged.*
> Snowtrooper has longer effective edge than the Dupraz for comparable sizes (152 has the same EE as the 5'5 and 159 the same as the 6') plus edge-tech that effectively adds contact points.


Interesting, that makes a ton of sense. So would it be safe to say that camber doesn't increase edge hold but instead decreases the effort the rider has to put in to engage the edge? I guess once it's at a steep enough angle the camber wouldn't be creating downward pressure anymore... And a rocker would actually turn into the vertical version of a side cut.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes to what SG said.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

nworthley said:


> Nevermind, everyone. Jones Mountain Twin. It's decided. I did a bit more reading on BSOD. Sounds like I can't really go wrong with the Jones. And it's gorgeous. Thanks for the input! I'll holler when it comes in.


I'm jelly. I want that snowboard in a bad way. Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Hate to say it but if you are looking for a powder/tree board you definitely want a CRC profile. I personally love my NS Snowtrooper for that. I ride a 164W in the trees and that thing is just as maneuverable as my 157W Ride Machete was with the added bonus of being more powder friendly. Also, the Jones snowboards have pretty soft tops sheets from my experience.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

powderjunkie said:


> Hate to say it but if you are looking for a powder/tree board you definitely want a CRC profile. I personally love my NS Snowtrooper for that. I ride a 164W in the trees and that thing is just as maneuverable as my 157W Ride Machete was with the added bonus of being more powder friendly.


Disagree. A drawn-out nose rocker is far superior to CRC in powder. The center rocker makes it easy to lean back and get the nose up but then the board is just plowing instead of really floating.
The real benefit center rocker is that it makes quick swivel turns easy, which is helpful in trees if you are picking your way through rather than riding a smooth line.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

The jones mountain twin has a weak, but fast base. 6 days on my mountain twin has more damage than 30 days on my hot knife and 15 days on my happy place. I like to hit some metal, trees, groomers, all in one run, which has me questioning the future longevity of this board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Disagree. A drawn-out nose rocker is far superior to CRC in powder. The center rocker makes it easy to lean back and get the nose up but then the board is just plowing instead of really floating.
> The real benefit center rocker is that it makes quick swivel turns easy, which is helpful in trees if you are picking your way through rather than riding a smooth line.


^ yup. This guy's on a roll ^ 

But yeah, totally the case. Rocker nose to flat and even rocker nose to camber will outfloat a CRC. But like SG says, the rocker in CRC makes initiating turns sooooooo easy and quick, it's undeniably fun in tight terrain.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah good arguments but y'all forgetting Arbor's full reverse system rocker pisses over anything CRC or RCR or full camber when it comes to holding edges, easy turns in trees and float in powder. And their boards look cool as fuck. Arbor ftw.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah good arguments but y'all forgetting Arbor's full reverse system rocker pisses over anything CRC or RCR or full camber when it comes to holding edges, easy turns in trees and float in powder. And their boards look cool as fuck. Arbor ftw.


Yeah that Arbor rocker system is something I have to try. Cant believe it holds so much edge, but everyone gets blown away by how well it edges....


----------



## nworthley (Feb 29, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that Arbor rocker system is something I have to try. Cant believe it holds so much edge, but everyone gets blown away by how well it edges....


You guys will have to tell me how they edge. I had my eye on the Whiskey, but said no specifically because I figured it wouldn't edge as well as I'd like due to the rocker. Surely it won't edge as well as the Mountain Twin will...(?)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah good arguments but y'all forgetting Arbor's full reverse system rocker pisses over anything CRC or RCR or full camber when it comes to holding edges, easy turns in trees and float in powder. And their boards look cool as fuck. Arbor ftw.


Seriously, don't you have anything serious to contribute? Stupid troll...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

nworthley said:


> You guys will have to tell me how they edge. I had my eye on the Whiskey, but said no specifically because I figured it wouldn't edge as well as I'd like due to the rocker. Surely it won't edge as well as the Mountain Twin will...(?)





F1EA said:


> Yeah that Arbor rocker system is something I have to try. Cant believe it holds so much edge, but everyone gets blown away by how well it edges....


Arbor has good edge hold because of the edge technology. No miracles but it works. Rest is just conventional stuff but well executed.
Again center rocker wont' give you the same float as nice long gradual nose rocker.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Seriously, don't you have anything serious to contribute? Stupid troll...


Eh? Go fuck yourself. I think we all know who the troll is. In fact you remind everyone of that doosh HK Trader that was on here a couple of years back and was banned for being an argumentative prick. Ring any bells troll?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Arbor has good edge hold because of the edge technology.


Stunning fucking insight. Thank you HKTrader.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Arbor has good edge hold because of the edge technology. No miracles but it works. Rest is just conventional stuff but well executed.
> Again center rocker wont' give you the same float as nice long gradual nose rocker.


Yeah, that's why I want to try it (never tried one), but how eeryone agrees it holds defies my logic


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I rode a friend's arbor element premium. Edge hold was sick... those little bumps really do work. Didn't take it in powder but it held really well on groomers and in slush. I just didn't like how it felt while flatbasing. 

Have any of you guys ever ridden a Marhar Regent? it's gotten a ton of great reviews for a full rocker board. I'm very curious.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I rode a friend's arbor element premium. Edge hold was sick... those little bumps really do work. Didn't take it in powder but it held really well on groomers and in slush. I just didn't like how it felt while flatbasing.


I picked up an element at the beginning of the year and have really loved riding it since. I was coming from a Yes Greats w/Camrock profile. Didn't take that long to get used to the full rocker. I demoed before I bought it. 2-3 runs and it felt like I'd been riding it forever. Edge hold is awesome with Arbor's Grip Tech, great in powder (it's a little set back), stable yet super easy to throw around. Flatbasing hasn't been a problem for me at all.


----------

